# Hymer Garage Clamping Eyelets.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,


I'm a Newbie to Hymer. Does anyone know where I can buy extra Garage Clamping eyelets which fit & slide in the rails for using load lashing straps.


I've had a good search for a supplier for these.


Regards,:serious:
Al.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you have a picture of one not in it's guide rail ?


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

like this:










the ring has an M6 thread and is probably easy to source; the tricky bit is the diamond-shaped locking nut whcih when loose slides along inside the track. Could be made at home by a competent mechanic with too much time on his hands!


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

There are at least two different shaped locking nuts on Hymers, mine is different to the picture above in that the ends are curved. I priced them up at my local Hymer dealer and he quoted me at £45 each, needless to say I did not take him up on this.
I am currently working in Germany, I visited the nearest dealer to my place of work at Dortmund and they have packets of 3 on the racks in the accessory department priced at €12 for the 3, I purchased 3 packs to give me plenty of scope for tying down.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Al, try Chris at Premier Motorhomes.

He will be able to give you a price from Hymer but may also know of a cheaper substitute.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Should be able to get those from any truck factors, looks like any I've used in the past, nut may just need a trim with a file.

Just Google or Ebay Eye bolts of the correct thread size, they look like either 6 or 8mm to me, buy one if it's right get some more, no need to pay silly Hymer or dealer prices.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M6-Eye-bo...969211?hash=item2c7c7a947b:g:SiEAAOxy4dNS8RST


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Try Darren at Brownhills Newark. He used to work at HymerUK Preston. Now works from home for Brownhills. He is their advertised Hymer spares man. We ordered the clamps from him last year. 

Sal


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind replies. The rings do look like the picture but with slightly "s" shaped locking nuts.


Kind Regards,
Al.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Google agent fiamma and then search for garage and some similar bolts come up on p2

alan


----------

